# Info on certificates photocopy attestation



## rajeswar2015 (Feb 3, 2015)

hi friends,

Please advice for the CS Visa application from India, The photocopies of the certificates should be attested by only Notary public or Any government gazetted officer.

And how many sets of photocopies required for visa submission

Thanks


----------



## Oyibopeppeh (Sep 8, 2010)

One set of each document(s)


----------



## 1326170 (Oct 2, 2016)

I would recommend a Notary public


----------



## rajeswar2015 (Feb 3, 2015)

Thanks for the reply


----------

